# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ các bác trợ giúp Step chạy bị khựng

## CQV

Tình hình e có 3 bộ Step SUMTOR 86 12nm kèm driver DMA860H , chạy test không tải có dấu hiệu bị khựng , xượng liên tục , lắp lên máy chạy thì bị mất bước ,xượng đến rung máy luôn , rút nguồn 110v ra thì lấy tay quay thấy xượng kiểu dính từ ở 1 góc độ ,rút hết điện ra thì quay êm ru , em đã chống nhiễu các kiểu , tháo cả biến tần , cho chạy 1 motor độc lập , setup mach3 các kiểu turning mà cũng ko dc , em test không tải ở F4000. , dảm xuống 1000. 2000. lúc chạy nắm tay cầm motor cảm giác lúc nó quay bị kẹt hay mắc gì đó cứ khực khực , mà rút điện quay tay thì êm ru ,em đã lên diễn đàn tìm đủ pick lỗi step , sào nấu 3 hôm nay mà ko dc , 3 có 3 bộ cả 3 lắp vào đều bị như nhau , nhờ các bác tư vấn cách giải quyết .

]

----------


## nhatson

giảm tốc độ, giảm gia tốc xuống thử lại

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> giảm tốc độ, giảm gia tốc xuống thử lại


em đã thử rồi bác gai tốc 100-200 tốc 1000 -2000 ,ko có gì thay đổi

----------


## CQV

cái bác tư vấn e đã thử đủ rồi ạ , gia tốc 100-200 , tốc cỡ 1000-2000 cũng ko có cải thiện gì !

----------


## Gamo

Sượng là sao hả bác? Trong clip thấy chạy bình thường mà? Bác đang dùng BoB nào?

----------


## CQV

có kêu cạch cạch trên miếng inox đó bác , tại máy em quay cùi quá , sờ tay nó xượng ghê lắm ,kiểu như bị kẹt bạc đạn hay gì đấy mà rút điện ra quay thấy êm ru , em cũng định quăng ve chai rồi mà nó còn mới hàng lướt , em chưa có sài dc nhiêu nên thấy uổng quá , em đang dùng bob Mạch đệm BOB Mach3 CNC V2.3.1 của bên Mạch Việt

----------


## nhatson

> cái bác tư vấn e đã thử đủ rồi ạ , gia tốc 100-200 , tốc cỡ 1000-2000 cũng ko có cải thiện gì !


cụ làm clip di, chạy tốc độ chừng 200 300 400 500 rpm, gia tốc thấp thôi, em nghĩ do cái máy tính của bác phát xung ko tốt, nếu được nên cài xp và cài nhé, ko ghost

----------

CQV

----------


## Gamo

À hehe, sorry bác mình ko bật loa to được nên ko nghe

Nếu là driver thường thì chạy như thế là quá đỉnh rồi. Driver thường để motor nằm vậy là nó nhảy loi choi rồi

Dòng DMA thì theo lý thuyết chạy chậm rất êm, chạy nhanh nghe là cũng như driver thường. Mình nhớ là có nghe mấy lão sử dụng dòng DMA này nói là phải tuning driver mới chạy được. Bác truy xem hãng có phần mềm tuning cho driver ko?

Ui cái lão Linh nói mới nhớ: 
- BoB bác dùng là gì?
- Con PC bác đang dùng cấu hình như thế nào?
- Kernel Speed bác đang để là bao nhiêu KHz?

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> cụ làm clip di, chạy tốc độ chừng 200 300 400 500 rpm, gia tốc thấp thôi, em nghĩ do cái máy tính của bác phát xung ko tốt, nếu được nên cài xp và cài nhé, ko ghost


Thank bác , mai e sẽ thử lại , cái đó em cũng chưa thử , bác nói e cũng nghi ngờ quá vì con máy tính cũng ngang tuổi e rồi , sài win xp , còn cái máy em chụp setup mach3 là cái máy kiếm cơm của em chạy win7

----------


## CQV

> À hehe, sorry bác mình ko bật loa to được nên ko nghe
> 
> Nếu là driver thường thì chạy như thế là quá đỉnh rồi. Driver thường để motor nằm vậy là nó nhảy loi choi rồi
> 
> Dòng DMA thì theo lý thuyết chạy chậm rất êm, chạy nhanh nghe là cũng như driver thường. Mình nhớ là có nghe mấy lão sử dụng dòng DMA này nói là phải tuning driver mới chạy được. Bác truy xem hãng có phần mềm tuning cho driver ko?


làm sao để cài tuning  dc hả bác , em chưa dc thấy bao giờ , có phải tải sof trên mạng về rồi setup trên win máy tính là dc hả bác hay phải có thiết bị chuyên dụng ạ ?

----------


## CQV

> À hehe, sorry bác mình ko bật loa to được nên ko nghe
> 
> Nếu là driver thường thì chạy như thế là quá đỉnh rồi. Driver thường để motor nằm vậy là nó nhảy loi choi rồi
> 
> Dòng DMA thì theo lý thuyết chạy chậm rất êm, chạy nhanh nghe là cũng như driver thường. Mình nhớ là có nghe mấy lão sử dụng dòng DMA này nói là phải tuning driver mới chạy được. Bác truy xem hãng có phần mềm tuning cho driver ko?
> 
> Ui cái lão Linh nói mới nhớ: 
> - BoB bác dùng là gì?
> - Con PC bác đang dùng cấu hình như thế nào?
> - Kernel Speed bác đang để là bao nhiêu KHz?


bob em sài bob Mạch đệm BOB Mach3 CNC V2.3.1 của bên Mạch Việt
máy tính em win xp đời cổ năm 9x mà sài còn mượt ,ko lỗi lầm chip dual 2 gì đó ram 2GB ổ cứng 70GB , Kernel Speed em để mặc định ban đầu 25000hz

----------


## Gamo

Hmm... bác hỏi bác Mạch Việt xem có cần mua BoB mới hay nâng cấp firmware ko? Đợt trước cũng có 1 bác bị trục trặc tí với BoB của bác ấy. Còn ko mượn cái BoB khác thử xem?

Mình chưa dùng dòng DMA860H này nên ko biết, nhưng đọc manual thấy có nhắc tới vụ tuning ngay đầu trang 11: http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/Down/DMShm_P.pdf
Mấy dòng ko hồi tiếp mà chạy êm như dòng DMxxx này thường cần tuning mới chạy chuẩn

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

em đã tìm dc sof  ProTuner for the DM Series Stepper Drives.
including the DM422, DM422C, DM432C, DM442, DM556 V1.0, DM556 V2.0, DM856 V1.0, DM856 V2.0, DM870 V1.0, DM870 V2.0, DM1182, DM2282, 3DM683 V1.0, 3DM683 V2.0, 3DM2283

khổ nỗi đủ cả thiếu mỗi ko có cái MA 860 của em ? thế mới chán

----------


## dungtb

bác kiểm tra lại dây nối xem sao ah

----------

CQV

----------


## Gamo

Hình như ko cần soft đâu bác, chỉ cần gạt nút SW4, bác đọc kỹ manual xem sao?

Ngoài ra BoB cũng có thể là thủ phạm. Bác thay BoB khác xem? Đợt trước cũng có bác bị giống bác á

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> Hình như ko cần soft đâu bác, chỉ cần gạt nút SW4, bác đọc kỹ manual xem sao?
> 
> Ngoài ra BoB cũng có thể là thủ phạm. Bác thay BoB khác xem? Đợt trước cũng có bác bị giống bác á


em đã liên hệ bác mạch việt và đang chuẩn bị lấy 1 bob mở rộng kèm 1 bộ HBS về thử rồi , chứ sài mấy con step chán quá , lắp motor lên máy chưa cài công tắc hành trình nó phi lung tung dão hết phần cơ của em , bên bác mạch việt thì do công việc nên ko có thời gian support mấy

----------


## CQV

em vừa thử gạt qua gạt lại SW4 cũng ko thấy chuyển biến gì

----------


## CQV

> bác kiểm tra lại dây nối xem sao ah


dây cắm và nối e cũng kiểm tra khá kĩ rồi bác

----------


## saudau

Bác thử điều chỉnh thông số step pulse về 1 và dir pulse về 0 rồi thử lại đi bác. Giảm dòng run xuống tí xíu thử xem.

Một cái quan trọng nữa là bác uninstal cái mach3 đi, xóa lun cái driver của nó trong phần cứng. Xong cài lại mach3 từ đầu. Trường hợp này bác thử cho jog 2 trục đồng thời thì niện tượng nhiều hơn bình thường chỉ một trục.

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> Bác thử điều chỉnh thông số step pulse về 1 và dir pulse về 0 rồi thử lại đi bác. Giảm dòng run xuống tí xíu thử xem.


thank bác để mai e thử lại xem !

----------


## nhatson

> bob em sài bob Mạch đệm BOB Mach3 CNC V2.3.1 của bên Mạch Việt
> máy tính em win xp đời cổ năm 9x mà sài còn mượt ,ko lỗi lầm chip dual 2 gì đó ram 2GB ổ cứng 70GB , Kernel Speed em để mặc định ban đầu 25000hz


vào bios tắt hyper xxx gì đó đi, tắt multi core luôn
step open nên khai thác dưới 600RPM

b.r

----------

CQV, saudau

----------


## nhatson

ah dễ nhất là vào foder mach3, có cái file drive test chạy file đó sẽ biết máy tính hiện tại có đủ tốt để chạy mach3  ko?

----------

CQV

----------


## huyquynhbk

cụ chủ ở đâu vậy?nếu ở gần Hà đông Hà nội thì e ghé qua ngó thử xem có giúp được gì k?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> ah dễ nhất là vào foder mach3, có cái file drive test chạy file đó sẽ biết máy tính hiện tại có đủ tốt để chạy mach3  ko?


Thank bác , để tối đi làm về em thử !

----------


## CQV

> cụ chủ ở đâu vậy?nếu ở gần Hà đông Hà nội thì e ghé qua ngó thử xem có giúp được gì k?


thank bác ,e ở tận Dĩ An Bình Dương bác ạ !

----------


## CQV

> vào bios tắt hyper xxx gì đó đi, tắt multi core luôn
> step open nên khai thác dưới 600RPM
> 
> b.r


em chưa biết cái đó là vào đâu , bác chỉ rõ hơn cho e dc ko , nghe bios em nghĩ là khởi động lại rồi f9 vào bios main của máy tính hả bác

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Theo em thì bác chủ nên thử tư từ chứ nhiều lúc mình bỏ qua cái đơn giản mà nó chính là nguyên nhân.
- kiểm tra nguồn điện, cuộn dây động cơ, đấu nối, mối nối dây, cài đặt công tắc vi bước, công tắc dòng điện trên driver, đấu nối với bob, dây điều khiển, bob, máy tính, setup phần mềm.

----------

CQV

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

cũng đang bị tình trạng thế này . Bác đã có cách fix chưa .Thanks

----------


## CQV

> cũng đang bị tình trạng thế này . Bác đã có cách fix chưa .Thanks


hôm nay ngày thứ 4 đây bác chưa biết nữa vì nó liên quan nhiều quá , e đang thử và  loại trừ

----------

Hoangthangnghean

----------


## Gamo

Đơn giản nhất là bác xách qua nhà lão Nhật Sơn nhờ lão check hàng cho lẹ

----------

CQV, Hoangthangnghean

----------


## CQV

> Đơn giản nhất là bác xách qua nhà lão Nhật Sơn nhờ lão check hàng cho lẹ


ok bác , chắc cuối tuần em ghé , chuẩn bị inbox cho bác ấy xem , em cũng hết kiên nhẫn rồi

----------


## ngocsut

Hôm nọ e cũng đau đầu vì 1 cái bob usb chạy mach3, chán chê sửa ko đc cuối cùng thay con bob tàu LPT cổ lỗ sĩ thì mượt như lụa. E nghĩ thằng mach3 sinh ra để chạy qua cổng LPT nên để chạy qua USB thì bob phải rất là xịn và đắt tiền

----------

CQV, Hoangthangnghean

----------


## CQV

> Hôm nọ e cũng đau đầu vì 1 cái bob usb chạy mach3, chán chê sửa ko đc cuối cùng thay con bob tàu LPT cổ lỗ sĩ thì mượt như lụa. E nghĩ thằng mach3 sinh ra để chạy qua cổng LPT nên để chạy qua USB thì bob phải rất là xịn và đắt tiền


thế mà trong đầu em đang linh tính từ nay ko dùng LPT , qua sài USB vì nghe đồn ổn định ko lo nhiễu , mà cái bob USB 4 trục e vừa coi giá 4trieu lận

----------


## CQV

mà em vẫn chưa kiếm dc con máy tính nào để test ngoài con win xp kia , con win7 của e nó ko nhận dc cổng com , cắm vô motor vẫn có điện dữ thắng trục mà chạy code xuất xung ko dc motor đứng im

----------


## CQV

cái máy tính em vẫn chưa kiếm dc cái nào khác test ngoài con win xp kia , mở foder chạy driver test cũng ko dc nó load xong chả hiện gì lên cả , con win7 của em cắm vô thì cổng com ko tài nào xuất dc xung , chạy test ko dc

----------


## saudau

> thế mà trong đầu em đang linh tính từ nay ko dùng LPT , qua sài USB vì nghe đồn ổn định ko lo nhiễu , mà cái bob USB 4 trục e vừa coi giá 4trieu lận


Hix hix, cái BOB Tàu mình xài lên bờ xuống ruộng, quăng tè le mà vẫn chạy nhon lành á.

----------

CQV

----------


## Duccdt06

Bác kiểm tra kĩ xem có sót dây max ở chổ nào ko.nếu bác sài 3 pha thì nên kiểm tra bob, động cơ ...phải sài chung 1 pha.thường e thấy thế này là do đấu điện bị sót max

----------


## CQV

e đang test 1 bộ 2 pha độc lập thôi chứ chưa có ráp lên máy chạy ,bên cung cấp nói ko liên quan đến mass trong trường hợp step này

----------


## nhatson

em ko có hứng thú với việc kiếm tiền từ những việc thế này
trách nhiệm hướng dẫn phải thuộc về nhà cung cấp nhé

em sẳn sàng hd online vì sẽ là hd chung cho mọi người, nhưng em sẽ dừng lại tại mach3 và máy tính , nếu vấn đề từ drive thì em sẽ ko có hd gì, vì em hay có câu china sướng nhảy bán hàng roài có thằng vitnam mit free service là sao? em ko anti đồ china nhé, em chỉ anti việc kinh doanh mà ko service thoai

nên bước đâu tiên em cần bác làm là chạy drivetest trên máy tính xem thế nào, nếu bad thì sẽ hd để khắc phục ko được thì khả năng cần thay máy tính khác thích hợp chạy mach3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc2rjYrFI8w
http://support.machsupport.com/index...ationtxt-steps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH-cLy5LEtE

----------

CKD, CQV, huyquynhbk

----------


## nhatson

nếu bác muốn tiếp tục xử lí thì làm thử và trả kết quả lên đây, việc giờ cần làm là loại trừ nguyên nhân chạy ko smooth do drive hay do máy tính
máy tính thì 1 là có drive + motor nào tin cậy cắm vào chạy thử là biết thôi, còn ko tin cậy và chắc chắn hơn thì dùng ctrinh drive test trong floder của mach3, mà trường hợp của bác, cả 3 con bị như nhau> vấn đề ở máy tính có vẻ nhiều hơn




còn test motor step bác cho chạy chậm thôi, từ nhanh tới chậm làm cái clip chạy max thế kia ai mà chẩn bệnh được

----------

CKD, Ga con, solero

----------


## huynhbacan

Làm đủ mọi thứ chưa khắc phục được?
Bác thử thay đổi acrive High / active Low chân step trong mach3 xem thế nào.
Em đã bị thế với M542.
Khi qua BOB LPT bị Inverter.

----------

CKD, CQV

----------


## CQV

em đang tìm thiết bị để thử ạ , con máy win7 của em thì cắm vô nó không nhận hay ko thấy cổng com , ko xuất xung dc , em đang kiếm con PC khác nên bữa nay chưa làm gì dc , phần driver test cũng bật ko thấy lên , đang chuẩn bị ghost lại cái PC , chắc do cài mach3 bị lỗi , em đang xử lý lại , công việc em làm nguyên ngày nên về đêm mới tranh thủ dc vài tiếng , mệt phờ , đợi em chạy quay movie lên nhờ các bác phán tiếp  ! thanks các bác đã nhiệt tình góp ý mấy bữa nay

----------


## CQV

> nếu bác muốn tiếp tục xử lí thì làm thử và trả kết quả lên đây, việc giờ cần làm là loại trừ nguyên nhân chạy ko smooth do drive hay do máy tính
> máy tính thì 1 là có drive + motor nào tin cậy cắm vào chạy thử là biết thôi, còn ko tin cậy và chắc chắn hơn thì dùng ctrinh drive test trong floder của mach3, mà trường hợp của bác, cả 3 con bị như nhau> vấn đề ở máy tính có vẻ nhiều hơn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> còn test motor step bác cho chạy chậm thôi, từ nhanh tới chậm làm cái clip chạy max thế kia ai mà chẩn bệnh được


em đang tìm thiết bị để thử ạ , con máy win7 của em thì cắm vô nó không nhận hay ko thấy cổng com , ko xuất xung dc , em đang kiếm con PC khác nên bữa nay chưa làm gì dc , phần driver test cũng bật ko thấy lên , đang chuẩn bị ghost lại cái PC , chắc do cài mach3 bị lỗi , em đang xử lý lại , công việc em làm nguyên ngày nên về đêm mới tranh thủ dc vài tiếng , mệt phờ , đợi em chạy quay movie lên nhờ các bác phán tiếp  ! thanks các bác đã nhiệt tình góp ý mấy bữa nay

----------


## nhatson

bác nên cài, ko nên ghost, cách loại trừ vd bob là... nối thẵng lpt đến drive

----------

CQV, Hoangthangnghean

----------


## CQV

> bác nên cài, ko nên ghost, cách loại trừ vd bob là... nối thẵng lpt đến drive


em ghost lại win mới rồi cài mach3 lại ko dc hả bác ? vì giờ gỡ mach3 cài đè em thấy ko có tác dụng , với lại em chưa hiểu ý bác lắm cổng PLT làm sao nối với driver dc hả bác , ko có chân cắm , mà bữa nay em bật mach3 lên nó báo cái này ( warning !  one ỏ more asix are tuned too fast for current kernel speed of 25000  ) em dịch goodle nó bảo xung quá nhanh đến các trục ...? bác phán dùm em cái

----------


## emptyhb

Bác tăng kernel speed lên nếu máy xịn, còn không giảm vi bước driver đi để cho phù hợp

----------

CQV

----------


## nhatson

> em ghost lại win mới rồi cài mach3 lại ko dc hả bác ? vì giờ gỡ mach3 cài đè em thấy ko có tác dụng , với lại em chưa hiểu ý bác lắm cổng PLT làm sao nối với driver dc hả bác , ko có chân cắm , mà bữa nay em bật mach3 lên nó báo cái này ( warning !  one ỏ more asix are tuned too fast for current kernel speed of 25000  ) em dịch goodle nó bảo xung quá nhanh đến các trục ...? bác phán dùm em cái


cái này bác chép lại file XML tốc độ setting của motor cao hơn tốc độ kenel, bác vào motor setting chỉnh tốc độ thấp xuống là okies
bác đã chạy drive test chưa?

dây lpt thường em có jack rồi hàn dây câu vô drive , ko có sẵn thì.. căt luôn dây LPT hiện có móc dây ra

lúc 00:07 góc dưới bên phải là dây lpt của em

----------

CQV, Hoangthangnghean

----------


## CQV

> cái này bác chép lại file XML tốc độ setting của motor cao hơn tốc độ kenel, bác vào motor setting chỉnh tốc độ thấp xuống là okies
> bác đã chạy drive test chưa?
> 
> dây lpt thường em có jack rồi hàn dây câu vô drive , ko có sẵn thì.. căt luôn dây LPT hiện có móc dây ra
> 
> lúc 00:07 góc dưới bên phải là dây lpt của em


em chạy driver test rồi mà chạy xong nó báo complete xong tắt đi là hết , ko hiểu như thế nào , em ghost lại rồi cài lại mach 3 thấy chạy êm hơn hôm qua 1 xíu mà chạy test cỡ 2 tiếng mà nó nóng ran cỡ 70-80 độ ,sờ phỏng tay , mà motor seting chỉnh tốc độ là ở đâu bác em ko thấy

----------


## CQV

Báo các bác tình hình hôm nay khá hơn máy hôm trước , mặc dù motor chạy không tải hơi nóng trong 2 tiếng và chưa chỉnh được cái lỗi ( warning ! one or more asix are tuned too fast for current kernel speed of 25000 ) nhưng khi ráp lên máy có vẻ chạy rất êm không còn thấy sượng lắm , chỉ rất nhỏ , em nghĩ vấn đề ở con máy tính như bác Nhatson nói , em đã ghost fomat lại ổ C cài lại win và mach3 lại từ đầu ,sịt RP7 rửa sạch bob , chỉnh thông số như cũ và đã có kết quả tốt , ko biết có phải hên xui hay ko mà mai e lại test dã chiến 1 hôm nữa ,có gì trục chặc em lại lên đây thỉnh giáo tiếp ạ , rất cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ e khắc phục tình trạng trong vài ngày qua , vấn đề lỗi ( kernel speed of 25000 ) bác nhatson chỉ e cách cài lại dc ko ạ, e chưa tìm thấy motor setting

----------


## Gamo

Step chạy nóng là bình thường

"warning ! one or more asix are tuned too fast for current kernel speed of 25000" là do ông để vi bước lớn quá hoặc để tốc độ/gia tốc nhanh quá so với tốc độ Kernel 25000. 

Trong driver test ông xem tốc độ phát xung tối đa của Mach3 là bao nhiêu rồi chọn lại trong Kernel cho phù hợp. Nếu vẫn còn thì đừng để vi bước bé quá (và cấu hình lại Mach3 cho phù hợp với vi bước mới)

----------

CQV

----------


## nhatson

> Báo các bác tình hình hôm nay khá hơn máy hôm trước , mặc dù motor chạy không tải hơi nóng trong 2 tiếng và chưa chỉnh được cái lỗi ( warning ! one or more asix are tuned too fast for current kernel speed of 25000 ) nhưng khi ráp lên máy có vẻ chạy rất êm không còn thấy sượng lắm , chỉ rất nhỏ , em nghĩ vấn đề ở con máy tính như bác Nhatson nói , em đã ghost fomat lại ổ C cài lại win và mach3 lại từ đầu ,sịt RP7 rửa sạch bob , chỉnh thông số như cũ và đã có kết quả tốt , ko biết có phải hên xui hay ko mà mai e lại test dã chiến 1 hôm nữa ,có gì trục chặc em lại lên đây thỉnh giáo tiếp ạ , rất cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ e khắc phục tình trạng trong vài ngày qua , vấn đề lỗi ( kernel speed of 25000 ) bác nhatson chỉ e cách cài lại dc ko ạ, e chưa tìm thấy motor setting


motor turning ở đâu thì... đọc user guide đi bác
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...3Mill_1.84.pdf

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

motor turning em đang cài steps per ở 320 , velocity em để 2300 , Acceleration em để 250 ,step pulse và dir e để lần lượt là 5 - 5 , em sài vitme bước 5 , có ổn ko bác ,em có thay đổi steps per và velocity mấy lần mà mức 320 e thấy chuẩn kích thước vs êm hơn cả , bác cho e hỏi có cài sai ko ạ

----------


## Gamo

Hix... bác xem driver test của bác cho phép chạy 100Khz ko? Nếu được thì set Kernel speed lên 100Khz xem sao?

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> Hix... bác xem driver test của bác cho phép chạy 100Khz ko? Nếu được thì set Kernel speed lên 100Khz xem sao?


ui , em cài rồi a , chỉ dc ở 25khz thôi qua 35 và cao hơn motor nó gầm rú ghê lắm , ko chạy dc

----------


## anhcos

Chắc dùng PC khác xem sao bác.

----------

CQV

----------


## Gamo

Với tình hình cái máy thế thì bác đi mua con khác cho rồi. Core2 Duo E8400 hoặc Q6600 giá chừng 700k-800k/thùng thôi, mà đỡ nhức đầu

----------

CQV

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông thấy clip test mới nhất chưa mà cứ bình luận ha , cái máy hơi bị khủng , chạy hơi ngon ngon đó .

Trình máy này em chơi hybrid step servo leadshine điện 220VAC , hay alpha ARM 911 đời mới cho nó máu , còn trình cao thì AC servo cho nó chuyên nghiệp.... chớ dùng hệ không hồi tiếp chạy kiếm xèng giữa đường mất bước mà không báo lỗi thì có mà ăn cám luôn.

----------

CQV, Gamo

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Với tình hình cái máy thế thì bác đi mua con khác cho rồi. Core2 Duo E8400 hoặc Q6600 giá chừng 700k-800k/thùng thôi, mà đỡ nhức đầu


bác gamo mua ở đâu chỉ em mua 1 cái với  :Big Grin:  kết em E8400 ấy hix hix

----------


## saudau

> Với tình hình cái máy thế thì bác đi mua con khác cho rồi. Core2 Duo E8400 hoặc Q6600 giá chừng 700k-800k/thùng thôi, mà đỡ nhức đầu


Giá này đâu bán cha? Mua dùm đi.

----------

CQV

----------


## Gamo

Chời, Core 2 mà mấy cha làm như quý lắm. Vào trang 5giay.vn search "thùng core2".

Nhiều tên sẽ chỉ báo giá thùng E6xxx hoặc E7xxx, nhưng lại bán CPU E8xxx rời hoặc Q6xxx rời. Bọn ông chỉ cần nói nó là cho tau lấy cái thùng này, thay con CPU bằng con E8400. E8400 giá đắt hơn mấy con kia 10k-30k.

Chảnh thì kiếm mấy thùng Workstation cũ hù cho thiên hạ sợ. Còn ko dùng thùng thường được rồi.

----------

CQV

----------


## Ga con

Ví dụ

http://thegioivitinhcu.vn/core-2/may-bo-cu---barebone-dell/case-dong-bo-dell-745-mini-core-2-duo-e6300-2gb-80gb-5314.html"]http://thegioivitinhcu.vn/core-2/may-bo-cu---barebone-dell/case-dong-bo-dell-745-mini-core-2-duo-e6300-2gb-80gb-5314.html

Nhìn hình trên mạng đẹp chứ ra ngoài nhòm tả tơi quá, e phải đổi lên con 755 giá cao gần gấp rưỡi.

Mà em góp ý thiệt tình, nếu bác đã chịu mua cái BOB USB giá 4 chai rồi, thêm máy tính 1 chai nữa, thôi lấy bà nó cái DDCSV chạy cho rồi, giờ em cũng hơi hãi máy tính rồi. Ngon hơn xíu xiu nữa thì tầm cái controller XC609 3-5 trục mà chạy (chi tiết bác chịu khó in tẹc néc giùm e, e hãi dẫn link lắm, có cái link bên trên không biết nó có hiện hình không nữa, thôi em bùa chút cái link cho chắc). Ngon nữa thì SZGH controller, ngon chút nữa thì GSK, ngon thêm chút nữa thì Adtech/Syntec LNC.

P/S: em chả hiểu đời 9* làm gì có core 2, e mua máy tới 2005-2006 mà cũng còn chưa có.

Thanks.

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

> mấy ông thấy clip test mới nhất chưa mà cứ bình luận ha , cái máy hơi bị khủng , chạy hơi ngon ngon đó .
> 
> Trình máy này em chơi hybrid step servo leadshine điện 220VAC , hay alpha ARM 911 đời mới cho nó máu , còn trình cao thì AC servo cho nó chuyên nghiệp.... chớ dùng hệ không hồi tiếp chạy kiếm xèng giữa đường mất bước mà không báo lỗi thì có mà ăn cám luôn.


em đang thay dần , mới lấy con HBS 12nm ,mấy con step sài sơ cua rồi bỏ dần ạ , em cũng sợ thể loại step mà mất bước lắm

----------


## CQV

> Với tình hình cái máy thế thì bác đi mua con khác cho rồi. Core2 Duo E8400 hoặc Q6600 giá chừng 700k-800k/thùng thôi, mà đỡ nhức đầu


vâng bác , tại có gì dùng nấy đã , rồi mới thay dần

----------


## CQV

> Ví dụ
> 
> http://thegioivitinhcu.vn/core-2/may-bo-cu---barebone-dell/case-dong-bo-dell-745-mini-core-2-duo-e6300-2gb-80gb-5314.html"]http://thegioivitinhcu.vn/core-2/may-bo-cu---barebone-dell/case-dong-bo-dell-745-mini-core-2-duo-e6300-2gb-80gb-5314.html
> 
> Nhìn hình trên mạng đẹp chứ ra ngoài nhòm tả tơi quá, e phải đổi lên con 755 giá cao gần gấp rưỡi.
> 
> Mà em góp ý thiệt tình, nếu bác đã chịu mua cái BOB USB giá 4 chai rồi, thêm máy tính 1 chai nữa, thôi lấy bà nó cái DDCSV chạy cho rồi, giờ em cũng hơi hãi máy tính rồi. Ngon hơn xíu xiu nữa thì tầm cái controller XC609 3-5 trục mà chạy (chi tiết bác chịu khó in tẹc néc giùm e, e hãi dẫn link lắm, có cái link bên trên không biết nó có hiện hình không nữa, thôi em bùa chút cái link cho chắc). Ngon nữa thì SZGH controller, ngon chút nữa thì GSK, ngon thêm chút nữa thì Adtech/Syntec LNC.
> 
> P/S: em chả hiểu đời 9* làm gì có core 2, e mua máy tới 2005-2006 mà cũng còn chưa có.
> ...


ui bác tư vấn con DDCSV em nhìn cái giá có lẽ hốt dc , đỡ phải đau đầu mấy cái nút nhấn ngoài , bác Phúc cho e hỏi cái bộ DDCSV đổ trương trình qua USB được không bác , với lại em muốn gắn tay quay phát xung để sét dao thì có kết nối dc ko ạ ? cái quan trọng nữa là em muốn lên cái trục A nữa em thấy nó quảng cáo sài cho 3 trục , mấy cái controller  đời cao kia chắc phải gom mớ thóc nữa mới nuốt dc , cuối năm rồi e đang kẹt tiền quá

----------


## CQV

Ngồi đọc hết 5 trang đọc xong mất hứng ghê !
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...ua-China/page5

----------


## Ga con

Con ddcsv chỉ cắm usb vào để chạy. Nếu chỉ tính ổn định, tốc độ, độ mượt khi chạy (nội suy) thì nó chấp con máy tính Mach 3 vài đường.

Còn để làm đầy đủ 3 trò hiển thị, màu mè, tùy chỉnh... Thì nó thua Mach3 xa lắc. Nó chỉ phù hợp cắm vào chọn chưong trình rồi bấm chạy. Bù dao nó không hiểu, modify chương trình không được, chỉ có jog không có mdi...là những nhược điểm khác.

Ngõ vào handle teach panel thì có sẵn.

Nói chung e thì thấy đáng xài, mấy anh làm máy để bán thì không khoái vì quá nhỏ lên máy bán được ít xèng ít lời.

Khá hơn chút thì xài XC609. E chưa xài nhưng có ông bạn xài ròi, xem manual thì thấy ngon hơn.

P/s: con này mode jog khá hay, bấm vào nó nhích 1 đơn vị, xong khựng lại rồi mới chạy tiếp liên tục, nếu nhấp nhấp phím thì nó chạy từng bước như mode jog step trong mach3. E xài quen hôm quay lại con máy mach3 jog bị đâm bà dao xuống phôi tan tành luôn, hic.

Thanks.

----------

CQV

----------


## Nam CNC

Ga con , cái ddvsc nghe anh em khác dùng là thỉnh thoảng nó lỗi , không biết GÀ con có bị trường hợp đó chưa , có 1 con máy đã gắn nó vào nhưng chưa có chổ để xài nên chưa biết.

À chú Gà qua lấy 2 cái hộp số đi nhé , nó rỉ sét hết rồi.

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

bác chủ thớt giải quyết được vấn đề chưa vậy. e dính con step bị khựng y chang. dùng driver m860 .cứ quay được mấy vòng là bị khựng.

----------


## CQV

> bác chủ thớt giải quyết được vấn đề chưa vậy. e dính con step bị khựng y chang. dùng driver m860 .cứ quay được mấy vòng là bị khựng.


máy tính có vấn đề nha bác , chắc ở cái xuất xung , em xử lý như sau thì ok nè ,tháo bob mach3 sịt RP7 rửa sạch , ghost fomat ổ C máy tính, cài lại win XP , cài lại mach3 , setup như cũ , rồi chạy lại , thấy ok , em đang kiếm cái CPU Core2 Duo E8400 để nâng cấp con PC theo lời khuyên của mấy bác trên đây nữa xong , https://www.vatgia.com/458/183721/in...33mhz-fsb.html

----------

Vạn Nhân Vãng

----------


## CQV

> Con ddcsv chỉ cắm usb vào để chạy. Nếu chỉ tính ổn định, tốc độ, độ mượt khi chạy (nội suy) thì nó chấp con máy tính Mach 3 vài đường.
> 
> Còn để làm đầy đủ 3 trò hiển thị, màu mè, tùy chỉnh... Thì nó thua Mach3 xa lắc. Nó chỉ phù hợp cắm vào chọn chưong trình rồi bấm chạy. Bù dao nó không hiểu, modify chương trình không được, chỉ có jog không có mdi...là những nhược điểm khác.
> 
> Ngõ vào handle teach panel thì có sẵn.
> 
> Nói chung e thì thấy đáng xài, mấy anh làm máy để bán thì không khoái vì quá nhỏ lên máy bán được ít xèng ít lời.
> 
> Khá hơn chút thì xài XC609. E chưa xài nhưng có ông bạn xài ròi, xem manual thì thấy ngon hơn.
> ...


em mới lấy 1 bộ bob V4.1 - 2 cổng LPT + 1 card PCI mở rộng , tối đã 6 trục, nhiều đầu vào, đầu ra, 4 relay của bên Machviet về nghiên cứu chế nút nhấn ngoài , bác Gacon có kinh nghiệm chỉ giáo e vài đường

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

con của mình tắt máy tính. tắt tủ điện mà đẩy tay đi mấy vòng cũng bị khựng.  :Frown: (

----------


## Gamo

Vậy là dàn cơ có vấn đề rồi bác. Có thể phải yêu cầu nhà sx cân chỉnh lại

----------

CQV, Vạn Nhân Vãng

----------


## CQV

của em quay êm ru gia công toànphay khoan cnc , mài lắp ghép ,trục Z đối trọng cơ , bàn X Y của e 600kg lận mà vẫn mượt , ban đầu e còn tưởng con step bé quá ko sài dc

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

> Vậy là dàn cơ có vấn đề rồi bác. Có thể phải yêu cầu nhà sx cân chỉnh lại


tháo motor ra quay cũng bị nữa bác. chưa thử tháo motor khỏi tủ điện thôi. mạt!

----------


## Ga con

> Ga con , cái ddvsc nghe anh em khác dùng là thỉnh thoảng nó lỗi , không biết GÀ con có bị trường hợp đó chưa , có 1 con máy đã gắn nó vào nhưng chưa có chổ để xài nên chưa biết.
> 
> À chú Gà qua lấy 2 cái hộp số đi nhé , nó rỉ sét hết rồi.


Lỗi gì anh.

Con của em bị lỗi khi jog 2 trục nhấn giữ lâu lâu là nó chạy luôn (thả tay ra còn chạy), hôm lâu bị đâm xuống bàn nát bét 1 con hợp kim D10. E cứ lăn tăn không biết tại mình quá tay hay sao nên thử lại thì đúng là hay bị thật (nhấn Jog 2 trục 10 lần thì 4-5 lần bị chạy luôn phải đập E-stop mới dừng, hic).

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy là dàn cơ có vấn đề rồi bác. Có thể phải yêu cầu nhà sx cân chỉnh lại


stepper motor đang nối vào driver quay cốt con nào chả sượng

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, tau cứ tưởng bác ấy nói đẩy chỗ sượng chỗ ko. Còn như post sau thì chắc là do chưa rút dây khỏi driver rồi  :Wink:

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

> stepper motor đang nối vào driver quay cốt con nào chả sượng


Sượng do gắn dây là khác ko phải bàn tới rồi.  mà cái này bị giật lại như nam châm hút. Chục vòng bị 1 lần. Cứ như đang chạy bộ bị giật cùi chỏ ngay cổ. Âm thanh nghe to. Kịch. Motor khác bình thường

----------


## Gamo

Hmm... bác can đảm thì mở nắp motor xem có bị kẹt gì trong đó ko? Em thì vẫn lột motor ra quậy thường xuyên nhưng nghe một số lão hù sẽ làm motor bị yếu/lệch

----------


## nhatson

> Sượng do gắn dây là khác ko phải bàn tới rồi.  mà cái này bị giật lại như nam châm hút. Chục vòng bị 1 lần. Cứ như đang chạy bộ bị giật cùi chỏ ngay cổ. Âm thanh nghe to. Kịch. Motor khác bình thường


nếu do motor thì em sure ko có chuyện quay chục vòng mới kịch đâu
làm cái video test đi bác, nói khơi khơi ko có căn cứ để chuẫn bệnh

----------


## nhatson

> máy tính có vấn đề nha bác , chắc ở cái xuất xung , em xử lý như sau thì ok nè ,tháo bob mach3 sịt RP7 rửa sạch , ghost fomat ổ C máy tính, cài lại win XP , cài lại mach3 , setup như cũ , rồi chạy lại , thấy ok , em đang kiếm cái CPU Core2 Duo E8400 để nâng cấp con PC theo lời khuyên của mấy bác trên đây nữa xong , https://www.vatgia.com/458/183721/in...33mhz-fsb.html


mach3 xái máy tính gấu ko giải quyết thêm dươc dì đâu nhé, vấn đề căng là lpt là công nghệ 8x nó kt chạy 25khz ah

----------

CQV

----------


## Gamo

LPT đời đầu đã có thể chạy 150Khz rùi pa. Mấy đời sau có thể lên 1-2Mhz. Nhưng cái chính là Windows ko phải là Real Time OS, nên cần máy mạnh tí.

Có thể test bằng cách chạy driver test trên P4 và trên 1 máy tính đời mới hơn tí như core 2, sẽ thấy sự khác biệt liền

----------

CQV

----------


## nhatson

> Máy tính gấu thì chạy 100Khz được, mấy con P4 chạy lên 35Khz đã thấy mệt. Nhưng khoảng Core 2 là đủ rồi.
> 
> Với lại trong CMOS ông xem đang để cổng LPT là ECP/EPP hay SPP?


làm clip biểu diễn đi
ở nhà xài p4 chạy 45khz nhé
trên nữa ko cần vì step hết chạy nổi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, được, biểu diễn kiểu gì?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, được, biểu diễn kiểu gì?


chỉnh kernel lên 100khz, dùng osc hiển thị là okies

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, ngày xưa test rồi pa, nhưng giờ chẳng lẽ vì cá độ với ông lại đi ngồi chọc ngoáy cái bob?

Mà ông nói LPT max 25khz, thế ông set 45khz chi dzậy?

Ông giúp tui chạy driver test cho nó đơn giản đi, rồi xem ông test lên max được bao nhiêu?

----------


## nhatson

> Hohoho, ngày xưa test rồi pa, nhưng giờ chẳng lẽ vì cá độ với ông lại đi ngồi chọc ngoáy cái bob?
> 
> Mà ông nói LPT max 25khz, thế ông set 45khz chi dzậy?
> 
> Ông giúp tui chạy driver test cho nó đơn giản đi, rồi xem ông test lên max được bao nhiêu?


xưa tke mã 25khz là sách vở nó ghi thế
Enhanced Parallel Port (EPP) is a half-duplex bi-directional interface designed to allow devices like printers, scanners, or storage devices to transmit large amounts of data while quickly being able to switch channel direction. EPP can provide up to 2 MByte/s bandwidth, approximately 15 times the speed achieved with normal parallel-port communication with far less CPU overhead.[2]
2000000/8bit = 25khz

còn xài hơn thì vẫn xài 45khz ok, 65khz máy gấu chút okies, còn xài ổn định 100khz nên chờ ông cho mở mắt, tưởng ông đang xài, còn ko xai mà mới test thì.. đừng tư vấn người ta xài chứ

----------


## Gamo

Haiz... tính toán sai bét rồi pa. 2,000,000/8 = 250khz

Máy tôi đang set 100Khz nè

----------


## Ga con

Nhà e chạy lpt toàn 60-65khz không, lên 100khz thì treo/giật lag tùm lum. Cpu mạnh thì đỡ hơn, nhưng đi dây không chuẩn cỡ trên 60khz là tè le liền.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Haiz... tính toán sai bét rồi pa. 2,000,000/8 = 250khz
> 
> Máy tôi đang set 100Khz nè


làm clip đi pa
thanks vụ tinh ehhe

----------


## Gamo

Haiz... vì cộng đồng thì giải trí cho vui




Muốn xem độ ổn định thì cũng có cờ nhíp

----------

Đăng Tuấn, CQV, Ga con, nhatson, solero

----------


## nhatson

hehe tốt
kết cái osc nha  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... lúc nãy cấu hình Mach3 sao quên rồi... giờ ko nhớ thông số để set lại đây

----------


## nhatson

> Huhu... lúc nãy cấu hình Mach3 sao quên rồi... giờ ko nhớ thông số để set lại đây


haha vậy là ko set 100khz để chạy ah

----------


## Gamo

Chời, 100khz chạy cả mấy năm nay. Nhưng để demo phải set lại gia tốc, vận tốc & unit per pulse cho ra đủ 100khz chứ. Bình thường phay gỗ F6000, sẽ ko đủ 100khz cho mọi người giải trí

----------


## nhatson

> Chời, 100khz chạy cả mấy năm nay. Nhưng để demo phải set lại gia tốc, vận tốc & unit per pulse cho ra đủ 100khz chứ. Bình thường phay gỗ F6000, sẽ ko đủ 100khz cho mọi người giải trí


trời, kéo Velocity lên thoai, chi mất công vậy

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lúc đó ko nghĩ ra... kệ nó... thứ 2 nhờ đệ tử giải quyết hậu quả

----------

